# Forgotten Chamber Orchestra Piece



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello all, long time no post.

But, for the last few days I've been trying to recall a piece that I played 10 years ago in a chamber string orchestra. I don't remember anything about the composer or the name of the piece. Here are the details.

I believe it's a 3 movement string orchestra piece (but I'm doubting myself now and it could be 4).

I believe it's from a composer who doesn't get much play time.

It has a LOVELY and maybe sappy slow second movement that features very soft pizzicato. With a slow solo instruments switching off lines above it.

Err that's about it 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

You remembered this forgotten piece so well that I recognized immediately that I have forgotten it too! Isn't memory great?

John Ireland's "A Downland Suite" somewhat fits that bill -- lovely, sappy, and with some pizzicato work for the cello. I happen to be listening to the piece right now. It's long been one of my favorite works of the English Pastoral School.

Then again, I could almost say the same for John Rutter's "Suite For Strings".

Can you perhaps narrow down to a "sound" of this work? Was it English pastoral, or maybe Russian sounding, or Baroque, or modernistic? Etc. Etc.


----------

